# So fraustated with therapist, I left angry.:Long rant:



## dragonfruit (Dec 11, 2015)

This is the second therapist I have seen in my adult life.

The first one was fantastic, I could open up to her about everything, that after six sessions she said I was fine and able to stand on my own feet. 

This was four years ago. However times have changed new tragic events have occured in my life and I am back in the deep hole again. I finally reached out to my doctor that I needed help and need to talk to someone. 

The doctor told me my original therapist retired due to health concerns. Which was disappointing for me but I understood. Dr refered me to a new therapist. At this stage I was willing to talk to anyone. 

First meeting I put myself out in the open, saying mainly how my job is and what I am feeling. Before I could say anything else on any other matter. The therapist rudely interrupted me and said "You don't have depression, you have high anxiety." Ok cool there is a title. Just as I was about to start talking again he told me that I have feelings of owing something to others when I dont feel that way about anyone. After half hour he told me the session was over. He gave me an exercise diary to fill out before our next session.

The second session, he was ten minutes late. I filled out my diary and had a tough few weeks in that time. I handed over my diary to him and he just flipped through it and asked "Why do you feel your husband is hyper and why are you not sleeping properly?" I tried to tell him I have had a very volatile past with my husband and I can not sleep because the memories plague me. Instead the therapist changed the subject and announced I need structure.

I tried to stir the conversation to horrible events I have been through that is plaguing my mind but instead he changed it to focus on the present. I felt like he wasn't listening to me, I only have to say a few sentences and he makes assumptions and doesn't deal or address what is wrong with me. Then he talked about a tv program.

After 20 minutes he looked at the time and said "I'm sorry I have to go." Telling me to write even more in my diary. 

I left there feeling angry, frastrated, emotional and teary. I saw a former co worker in the main street and he said hello and I just gave a weak hi before fleding to my car. At home I was angry at my husband for coming home with something I didn't want. I ended up crying. 

Today I have been crying again, I feel sick, my head aches and I just want to curl into a ball. I even cried in the toilet. It is getting beyond a joke that a person who is paid to listen to me and analyze my situation is not listening to me at all. When I tried he basically said I need to stop living in the past, he has no idea what I have gone through. 

Sorry for the long rant I just feel so torn and angry. I got a better session from a tarot reading then with a therapist.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry to hear that. I would definitely switch if you can. You don't want a therapist that doesn't understand you and one that you don't feel comfortable around. Hang in there. :squeeze


----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

Yes, you should most definitely find another therapist!! 
He does not sound like he's trying to help. =(
It does not seem he's even concerned about you at all!
I'm sorry you had to go through so much. ='(


----------

